# My 7.5g Mr. Aqua Cube Delight



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

This has been up and running for about 3 weeks now. I just trimmed the StarGrass yesterday.

*specs:*
- 7.5g mr. aqua 12" cube
- 13w jebo clip-on light
- eheim 2213 with custom acrylic 
- diy co2

*hardscape:*
- seiryu stone (3)
- flourite substrate (black)

*flora:*
- belem
- stargrass

*fauna:*
- celestial pearl danios (11)
- red crystal shrimp (15+)
- crystal red shrimp (8)

*dosing:*
- excel (1ml every morning)
- pfertz N (1 pump on monday & wednesday)


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice tank

I just hope that the light is enough.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks, so far the light has seemed to be working out great. the belem has been shooting new runners. i trimmed the stargrass down about 3.5", it was basically at the same height as the spray bar before trimming. when i first put it in, it was at about the same height as seen in these pix.


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

I can't wait to see it once the plants start growing out


----------



## jeepn4x4 (Jan 27, 2008)

Tank looks really good. Nice job with the hard scape.


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

+1 on the hardscape. Great job. Im diggin the stargrass.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

update: belem is slowly sprouting new nodes, but it is slow going. the stargrass is continuing to do good. the seiryu stones have taken on a green hue (algae), as they age in my tank.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks great.... really like. The stargrass is a nice choice... Can't wait to get my cube going... Everything is falling into place, just waiting on my glass pipes...


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks dude! i wish the belem would fill in faster!

do you think i might need more light? that clip on is only 13w (jebo). i have it mounted centered over the top.


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice cube...

My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------



## seadreamer (May 6, 2007)

How do you control the flow with your 2213? I have one on a 40-gallon and it really moves the water. 

Reason I ask is I'll be setting up this exact tank soon (Mr. Aqua, 7-1/2 g, 12-inch cube) and would really love a canister but am concerned about hurricane force tidal waves inside.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

i have the valve opened about half way, and the spray bar is angled upward slightly.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

here is a shot of two of my crs (purchased at A&P in long beach). you can also see a chili rasbora and a galaxy rasbora on the right side of the pic.


----------



## ckarr (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks nice, tell the Galaxy Rasboras not to be so camera shy


----------



## Wolfgang (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice and clean set up. I like it.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

beedee said:


> thanks dude! i wish the belem would fill in faster!
> 
> do you think i might need more light? that clip on is only 13w (jebo). i have it mounted centered over the top.


 

I don' think that light is going to give you the coverage to carpet the belem like you want... but maybe another matching light would...


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

thats what im thinking, another light is only around $15, so i might as well give it a shot.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

here is a timeline of the progression of my cube. last week i added another 13w jebo clip-on light, and removed the larger seiryu stone from the front and replaced it with a smaller one...it opens up the scape in my opinion.

pic taken 11/26/11









pic taken 12/19/11









pic taken 1/16/11









pic taken 2/15/11


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Beautiful scape!! Can you pls tell me what size the acrylic tubing is that you used, and where did you get it? I really want to make lily pipes, and I have the Eheim 2213 as well.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks man!

i didnt make the tubing, there was a guy on here doing it, but i think he stopped. not 100% sure though/


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow.. I had forgotten about this tank. AWESOME! I love it.. and mor updates/pics?


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks man, i'll snap a few more in another week. i pulled out the MM and added two more smaller seiryu stones. the needle leaf has crept all the way up the right side to the front of the tank, and it made a right, following the edge of the glass.


----------

